# 240s or 300s cost and potential discussion



## rbs2.4 (Sep 24, 2009)

I need to know what to expect si i can decide wich to buy. newer model 240 or a 92 93? is it possible to get one for under 3gs that runs? just some advide for a newbie. all alone no help :-( :balls:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The NADA book value for a 92 240SX FB is around $2600.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

the only good Z models until the 350 were made by datsun. sx all the way


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

What about the 95-98 Nissan 240sx model. What should be the average price of those?


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

$5,000 



http://images.********.com/forums/images/smilies/lowrider.gif


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

I see but now with how many miles though or is that basically brand new or close to it?


----------

